# A graphic reminder of the dangers of lye



## Sonya-m (Jun 3, 2015)

Just came across this post on a Facebook soap group and thought I'd share. 

I know most of us respect the dangers related to lye and the importance of PPE but there are always the small minority that think it won't happen to them - I bet this guy didn't until it did. 

https://m.facebook.com/groups/152160381467079?view=permalink&id=1113351618681279

I don't know if you can view without being in the group so here's the post


----------



## Balloons (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for posting this reminder. I am always a little nervous when making cp soap.  Even when I make sure to wear the appropriate clothing, goggles and gloves I always remind myself what could happen.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 3, 2015)

Scary, and a good reminder to mix your lye in something that's not tippy. Short and squat is better. I use a sauce pan, and always have the handle pointed towards the back. Handling lye as often as we do, it's easy to become complacent, until you see a pic like that.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow, certainly a reminder for all.   I too treat my lye mixture with respect.  I mix in the sink and handle carefully when pouring.   It's certainly a tragedy that could happen to anyone.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 3, 2015)

More gloves on the shopping list!

ETA: I was teach a friend how to make soap. Before we even get started I always instruct newbies on the dangers of lye. Using the phrase "it will burn your face off". Some of the lye crystals spilled on the counter. I am getting a paper towel to mop it up and she SCOOPS UP THE LYE CRYSTALS WITH HER FINGERNAIL. I freak out, forcibly drag her to the sink and make her hold that hand under running water for about 10 minutes. I cannot IMAGINE what a lye crystal under the fingernail could do!


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Jun 3, 2015)

What kind of gloves does everyone use? I prefer to not use disposable. The kitchen style gloves work fine at first but then they stretch out and they can be hard to get on/off  when your hands get sweaty on a hot day. I'm also wondering if the lye would just burn right through in the event of a big spill?


----------



## not_ally (Jun 3, 2015)

That is really scary.  This pic is a good reminder of why there was a reason I was scared to use lye for a long time, and why it pays to continue to be respectful and cautious around it always.  It just takes a second of forgetfulness/absent-mindedness/clumsiness, and I have *lots* of those seconds.

ETA:  I use the nitrile gloves, $20 for 2 boxes (400 total) at costco.  They hold up in a big spill, at least for long enough to clean it up.  I throw them away after each use.  Oops, missnamed the glove stuff, correcting.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 3, 2015)

I use disposable nitrile gloves. They fit my hands nicely so I can still feel through them.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C9P9BTU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Susie (Jun 3, 2015)

I use Nitrile disposables also.  I like the increased ability to feel over the kitchen gloves.  Those are just too thick, and stretch out over time.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 3, 2015)

I too use Nitrile gloves that I get from Harbor Freight for anybody that has one in their area.


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 3, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I use disposable nitrile gloves. They fit my hands nicely so I can still feel through them.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C9P9BTU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I use this type also, but I prefer the black.  Much more masculine.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 3, 2015)

I use a combination of nitrile and regular kitchen gloves. I like using the nitrile ones for delicate soaping (making CP + HP, pouring layers, ect) and I use heavy duty latex kitchen gloves that have a safety cuff (Cuff that folds over to catch drips) when master batching my lye and cleaning up. It keeps me from going through tons of nitrile gloves which can get expensive.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 3, 2015)

I like regular dish washing gloves. I like the fact that they cover the wrist. I after I am done wash my hands, gloves still on, so they are free of lye and soap.

I got some of the "fashion" dishwashing gloves - basically a dishwashing glove with a floral cuff. The cuff added extra length, but the weight of the cuff made it sag around my wrists, so I don't use them.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 3, 2015)

Another good idea is to wear something like an apron, a non absorbent extra layer that you can whip off really quickly if you spill lye water onto yourself. It could quickly soak into clothing and reach your skin otherwise.


----------



## soapmage (Jun 3, 2015)

When I was used to be on Facebook, in one of my soaping groups, there was a well known soaper who didn't wear her goggles and raw batter splashed into her eye. Luckily it didn't do permanent damage, but she was rushed to the ER and had to have her eyeball flushed for almost an hour. Then in the same group, another soaper knocked over her lye and it went all down her clothes, burning her stomach and private areas. She was also rushed to the ER with more substantial injuries to herself. Luckily she is better now, but it's just another reminder of how we can get too comfortable, confident and too careless with lye. I know of several soapers who admitted to never wearing gloves, goggles, and some don't wear shoes. I'm not bashing as that's their choice. But me personally, I wear all of my PPE every time. I'm just too paranoid of things like that photo happening to me.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 3, 2015)

Where did y'all get your aprons?  Are they just regular grilling-type aprons?


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jun 3, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I use disposable nitrile gloves. They fit my hands nicely so I can still feel through them.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C9P9BTU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I use the same ones (different brand). They allow more flexibility than the kitchen gloves that I tried at first.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for posting this picture. My children, while no longer little tease me about my lye concerns. They mock my "respect the lye" mantra. Having this photo to show them that this is no joke I truly appreciate. Hopefully, this will drive home graphically, my reason to Respect The Lye!! I too use nitrile gloves. Have been searching for a lab apron that's not too cumbersome. Does anyone have one they recommend?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jun 3, 2015)

I use nitrile gloves as well. I get mine at auto part stores for about $10 for a box of...100 pairs I think? I usually get the black ones just because. So much easier to just pull them off and throw them away than to have to worry about washing them and making sure to get all of the batter off


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for posting this. It's really easy to get too comfortable with using lye. It's a great reminder that accidents do happen, and the stakes are high!


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh!  How horrible; and painful that must be.  I wonder how badly it will scar and if there will be issues with flexibility.  He really burned the joints closest to the nails and a few of the second ones badly. 

 I use disposable latex gloves. (I'm allergic to nitrile.  Isn't that weird?). And I have a chemical apron that I wear.  However, I don't like the way it fits.   I'm going to buy a lab coat or some disposable isolation gowns if I can find them at a good price.  I've got a few of those and I'm able to reuse them if I'm not too sweaty.  If I am, all bets are off because I just rip the thing off and shove it in the trash!


----------



## not_ally (Jun 3, 2015)

Aprons are actually a great idea.  I was not using one, just a long sleeved shirt, until I recently spilled a big bowl of soap batter all down my front.  Luckily I had a big coat on b/c I had just come in from outside and was still cold, if I hadn't I am pretty sure it would have soaked through .  Started using a cooking apron after that, but might look for something more with more coverage/protection.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 3, 2015)

I actually wear my old howie lab coat as it has elasticated cuffs and is made of thick water repelling cotton, however a thick grill type apron would protect the main part of your body snappy. Any extra layer that you could easily whip off if soaked with lye water or batter is a good idea.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 3, 2015)

You know, I never thought about getting an inexpensive lab coat. I honestly don't wear long sleeves when I soap b/c its SO hot here in florida. But I wouldnt mind throwing on a lab coat. I'm not allowed to bring the ones from work, home, due to "contamination" concerns since I work with some extremely toxic stuff.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 3, 2015)

I've always just used an old cotton baking apron but have just ordered a pvc on - heaven forbid spilling my lye down me with just cotton on! Always wear gloves, goggles and long sleeves too.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 3, 2015)

That's good information on the lab coats and aprons.  I'll start wearing one... I've been too lax on it.

Thanks for sharing that poor soaper's hands.  It has really made me reconsider my safety precautions.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 3, 2015)

It makes me wonder if he also used vinegar and not water to remove it. Looks dreadfully painful


----------



## soapmage (Jun 3, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> It makes me wonder if he also used vinegar and not water to remove it. Looks dreadfully painful



I wondered that too. I remember using vinegar when I was a newbie because that's what I was told to do and heavens did it burn! It actually was worse and my skin itched so badly. I now only use vinegar with some water in a spray bottle for spills and use only water for any lye on my skin. Lesson learned!

I just wince every time I see that poor man's photo. How painful!


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 3, 2015)

I think I need better cords/ties for my chemical apron.  If I get that, I think it will fit better and be more comfortable.  However, I still want to get the lab coat or isolation gowns because I don't own anything with long sleeves.  I was shocked to discover that.  The chem apron is great for me because I have a terrible habit of wiping my hands on my front while cooking.  (Years of grill aprons.)  So, while in the kitchen, where I do my soaping, if I get batter on my hand, I automatically wipe it on my apron.  (TMI?)


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 3, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> I think I need better cords/ties for my chemical apron. If I get that, I think it will fit better and be more comfortable. However, I still want to get the lab coat or isolation gowns because I don't own anything with long sleeves. I was shocked to discover that. The chem apron is great for me because I have a terrible habit of wiping my hands on my front while cooking. (Years of grill aprons.) So, while in the kitchen, where I do my soaping, if I get batter on my hand, I automatically wipe it on my apron. (TMI?)


 
I never wipe my hands when I get batter on them. I usually just throw away the disposable gloves. Thats my instict from working with other chemicals. Once the gloves are contaminated, off they go! I usually stand with about a foot to 6 inches at least from the work space since I'm used to having my arms outstretched in a hood. I seem to forget that with lye I can actually wash my gloves in the sink and it wont cause an environmental disaster :shock: Thats probably why I don't just use nitrile gloves. One soaping session can sometimes mean 3-5 gloves with my mentality...

I can see how that instict would be frustrating and why you need a chemical apron now. And never TMI. :razz:


----------



## Saponista (Jun 3, 2015)

On a Facebook group someone thought they got lye in their eye and another person actually suggested they wash it out with vinegar. I was horrified!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 3, 2015)

OH MY GOSH. Thats a horrible suggestion!!!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 3, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Where did y'all get your aprons?  Are they just regular grilling-type aprons?


You can get chemical resistant aprons at McMaster Carr. As for that pic I would have to wonder who would let the lye stay on long enough to inflict such a horrific burn. I get lye on me quite often and immediately flush it off, and it has never left a bad burn. I have had a much worst  burn when I fell asleep on the bow of our boat, when I was in high school. It left me with a 3rd degree burn on exactly one half of my face and sent me to emergency. I am just to clumsy with heavy gloves and use the disposable nitrile. Many time I manage to splash above the glove. The only time I ever spilled lye was when I had not been soaping long and was under the belief I needed to mix outside and wear heavy gloves. Well I tripped and it flew out of the heavy glove. Fortunately it went over the bank not down my front. While I agree we need to not be careless, we also do not need to be frantic over using lye. Hot oil, melted wax, glue guns in my opinion can burn much worse because it is much harder to get it off.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 3, 2015)

Saponista said:


> On a Facebook group someone thought they got lye in their eye and another person actually suggested they wash it out with vinegar. I was horrified!




Omg!! Seriously?!? Without lye in my eye I wouldn't want vinegar in there but with the lye?! I dread to think!


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 3, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Where did y'all get your aprons?  Are they just regular grilling-type aprons?



Amazon.  This is what I have.  Maybe calling it a "chemical" apron is incorrect?  It works well.  However, I'm short and the bib part buckles forward.  So when I'm looking down at my work surface, I'm looking down my apron instead.  I have to tuck it under and use a paper clamp on it.  I need to get a better cord that will take the weight more comfortably and let it hang lower.


----------



## reinbeau (Jun 3, 2015)

A woman on Facebook made chemical resistant aprons that are cute, I  bought a white one with pink trim.  Love it, it's nice and long.  I know  she's going to branch out into custom logo work and sell more of these,  I don't know if any are available yet.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 3, 2015)

Ann, that apron is actually adorable.  I could wear that without fear of being mistaken for someone on Breaking Bad.

Teresa, thanks for the information and review on the yellow chemical apron. I think I'll pick up something similar the next time I order from Amazon.


----------



## dosco (Jun 3, 2015)

Someone should post a picture of someone who cut their fingers off with a circular saw.

<....>

Sorry. Being a bit sarcastic there.

I think we should respect the lye, but not be afraid. Just like a circular saw, floor jack, gun, or other powerful (and possibly dangerous) device.

I also wonder about the picture of the person's hand. When I soap I have my faucet on (it's one that you touch to turn off or on), and also a jug of white vinegar. My plan is to be careful and not spill anything, but if I do I plan to rinse thoroughly (and if necessary, use a splash of vinegar).

Let's not get overly carried away here, it's not nerve agent or anthrax or anything like that...

-Dave


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree that we shouldn't freak out about it. However I do respect and try to be smart when using it. 

I don't know how he/she got burned so badly because yes, it does take time to get burns that bad. And ive gotten lye on me (small amounts) many times and with cold water flushed over its not bug deal.

 However, it is possible fairly quickly in the right conditions. They may have been working with a 1:1 ratio of lye, already had wet hands when it spilled, causing the reaction to happen faster and then instead of rinsing with water, they used vinegar which heated and made the burn happen more rapidly. Maybe?


----------



## JBot (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe somebody's already mentioned this -- I haven't read all the way through the thread yet -- but I like the black nitrile gloves.  Black specifically because I can SEE if there's any lye specks or dust on them before I touch something that might later on be touched by bare hands.  Cross-contamination and all that.

I was recently browsing another soapmaker's website, and in her "about" section she had a picture of herself making her very first batch.  She was stickblending with gloves on, but no goggles, and the part that made my heart stutter: she had an infant strapped to her back.  In one of those Ergo carriers.  The baby looked to be about 6 months old.

I used to carry my daughter in one of those, so I know how they work and what kind of exposure the baby would have.  NEVER EVER EVER would I make soap while carrying a child.


----------



## JBot (Jun 3, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> It makes me wonder if he also used vinegar and not water to remove it. Looks dreadfully painful



I do not understand why this misinformation persists.  I hate to think how many people have made their injuries worse by using vinegar instead of water.


----------



## xoticsoaps (Jun 3, 2015)

I told my older brother about my new found hobby and how I was doing it from scratch with lye, and he was all...








Even though I'm 20...uh something that was his reaction. Then, I explained in detail all I knew about lye safety and respecting/minding the non-optional rules of working with a caustic substance and about protective gear and then he was all like...







What happened to that guy is awful, but I'm glad my brother isn't a member of this forum cuz if he saw that he might try to force me to live at his house and lock me in the basement to keep me from soaping. LOL


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 4, 2015)

dosco said:


> Someone should post a picture of someone who cut their fingers off with a circular saw.
> 
> <....>
> 
> ...




I don't think anyone is getting overly carried away - I just don't think it hurts to be reminded of the dangers.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 4, 2015)

It looks a lot like a scald. My father in law's hand looked like that when he microwaved soup then spilled the carton on his hand. If the lye had only just been added then the liquid would be very hot and combined with the burning action of the lye, I imagine damage like this wouldn't be too difficult to achieve.


----------



## biarine (Jun 4, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Just came across this post on a Facebook soap group and thought I'd share.
> 
> I know most of us respect the dangers related to lye and the importance of PPE but there are always the small minority that think it won't happen to them - I bet this guy didn't until it did.
> 
> ...




That's painful


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 4, 2015)

If you wear an apron, you might not want to wrap the ties around your waist. If the bow is in front, I'll admit it looks extra cute, but the loops of the bow can catch and drag utensils and such to cause spills. 

Put the knot or bow in back for safety. Also if you do have a spill, the bow in back will most likely remain clean and dry so you or someone else can get it untied easily and safely even with bare hands. A wet bow is harder to untie, even if it's just wet with water, not to mention slippery soap batter.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 4, 2015)

I wear disposable gloves while I'm soaping and regular dish washing gloves for clean up. I also wear an old dental smock (hygienists, assistants and docs wear them) while I am soaping. It is comfortable, has long sleeves with cuffs that snug up around my wrists, and closes with snaps down the front for quick removal if necessary. They can be found at any uniform/scrubs store. Before I had the smock, I wore a chef-style canvas apron that I picked up at Joann's for about $1 over long sleeves.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 4, 2015)

I splashed my lye water on my arm (that's when I realized I had NO long sleeved shirts at all) and also on the counter.  The arm went under the cold running tap until it felt numb.  While I was running the arm under the tap, I was removing gloves so I could take off the apron.  After my arm was fixed, I splashed some vinegar on the counter to help neutralize the lye and put my cleaning gloves on to clean that up with paper towels.  I would never have put vinegar on my skin because vinegar is an acid and acids burn.  If the protective layers of your skin are damaged, they can't protect, so any acidic substance is going to burn like hell: vinegar, lemon, lime, orange, etc.  Vinegar to neutralize lye (acid to base) is ok for surfaces, not skin.  Apparently that is not the "common sense" I thought it was.  Sorry.  My bad.


----------



## reinbeau (Jun 4, 2015)

I actually do that, DeeAnna, but this picture was just for show, and I wanted to show off the pink tie.  So many of these aprons were made black with black ties.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't think people are getting carried away, either.  I *know* I am really clumsy, it is one of the reasons I took so long to start w/CP, b/c I was aware that the lye could be a problem with that.  Used safety measures (long sleeves, goggles, shoes, gloves) from the beginning, but a recent mishap and these recent posts have convinced me that a good protective lab coat-type cover up and face mask are probably necessary too, for me.  Ie; I don't think this thread is alarmist, just thought provoking for those of us who need to be more careful or have forgotten to be really diligent all the time.


----------



## PrettySusannah (Aug 25, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> If you wear an apron, you might not want to wrap the ties around your waist. If the bow is in front, I'll admit it looks extra cute, but the loops of the bow can catch and drag utensils and such to cause spills.
> 
> Put the knot or bow in back for safety. Also if you do have a spill, the bow in back will most likely remain clean and dry so you or someone else can get it untied easily and safely even with bare hands. A wet bow is harder to untie, even if it's just wet with water, not to mention slippery soap batter.


 
Agree with you. In my opinion, tying the apron bow behind the back looks more professional as well.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah this was me a while back.. lye in the eye is not fun when you don't play by the rules. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=38945  Don't believe I posted my pictures though.

Even worse.. I'm a bad bad listener and had it happen again about 3 weeks ago. :Kitten Love:  I can't wear sunglasses much, they actually give me headaches and I'm prone to migraines, something about the different vision they give with lighting and then with my goggles the perefrial (sp?) vision irritates me. I tend to get anxious and take them off towards the end and need to stop.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 25, 2015)

jenneelk said:


> Yeah this was me a while back.. lye in the eye is not fun when you don't play by the rules. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=38945  Don't believe I posted my pictures though.
> 
> .


 
That was kind of a scary link, Jen.  You did post the picture, it was good to let people know what could happen.  Thank you for that.  

I am super cautious about safety issues, *especially* goggles.  I am a fanatical reader, the idea that I could blind myself from being careless is something that, even with my absent-mindedness, I never forget. 

I wear reading glasses and like to have my recipes around in printed form as checklists, so I generally use a full-face shield (one of those plastic things that drop down over your whole face) so that I can wear my glasses as well.  Although lately it has been so hot that I have just been using goggles and ****, I hate the little batter splashes from the combo of my SB and clumsiness.


----------



## Shalora (Aug 26, 2015)

Where did you pick up the face shield?  I worry about SB splashes, and I hate trying to get goggles over glasses, then I can't get my glasses adjusted right and it's all a giant pain.  Maybe I'll be able to get back into contacts this year, fingers crossed, and then goggles would be fine, but as long as I'm wearing glasses, they're really hard for me to use.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 26, 2015)

I bought my face shield at the local hardware store. Best investment ever!


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Aug 26, 2015)

For the people who wear nitrile gloves, have you ever had a spill that they've protected you from? 

Because I used to work in a clean room and the managers there told me that nitrile is porous and wouldn't really protect you from chemicals. The nitrile gloves were there to prevent little bits of skin flakes and stuff from getting off your hands into the clean room, and then you put latex gloves over them to protect your hands from the chemicals. 

So I got thick rubber chemical protection gloves and was planning on wearing nitrile under them as an extra layer and in case I need to take the thick gloves off before things are done.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 26, 2015)

I got mine on Amazon, love Prime!


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 26, 2015)

I use nitrile and feel protected. I haven't dipped my gloved hand into the lye solution, but regularly use my gloved fingers to clean tools, poke things back into my mold, etc.  I get batter on them every batch and haven't had any issues.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 26, 2015)

TeaLeavesandTweed said:


> For the people who wear nitrile gloves, have you ever had a spill that they've protected you from?
> 
> Because I used to work in a clean room and the managers there told me that nitrile is porous and wouldn't really protect you from chemicals. The nitrile gloves were there to prevent little bits of skin flakes and stuff from getting off your hands into the clean room, and then you put latex gloves over them to protect your hands from the chemicals.
> 
> So I got thick rubber chemical protection gloves and was planning on wearing nitrile under them as an extra layer and in case I need to take the thick gloves off before things are done.



You may have been working with specific chemicals that nitrile doesn't protect against in your lab. However, in most cases, nitrile gloves are more than adequate protection. 

Where I work now, there are a few chemicals that require chloroprene gloves. I also know that things like methylene chloride go through nitrile. You shouldn't have to worry about most aqueous things with nitrile. The only aqueous thing that would worry me would be hydroflouric acid and you don't want to be anywhere near that anyway since its deadly. 

For soap, nitrile gloves are great! They provide flexibility and protection.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 26, 2015)

I use nitrile and have never had an incident of a burn.  However, I've never stuck my hand into the lye directly.  I get them from Harbor Freight locally.


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Aug 26, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> You may have been working with specific chemicals that nitrile doesn't protect against in your lab. However, in most cases, nitrile gloves are more than adequate protection.
> 
> Where I work now, there are a few chemicals that require chloroprene gloves. I also know that things like methylene chloride go through nitrile. You shouldn't have to worry about most aqueous things with nitrile. The only aqueous thing that would worry me would be hydroflouric acid and you don't want to be anywhere near that anyway since its deadly.
> 
> For soap, nitrile gloves are great! They provide flexibility and protection.



This is good to know. Thanks! I have a lot of nitrile gloves around since I stopped dyeing my hair with henna, so I'm glad they won't go to waste.

And you're right about HF. I used to use some strong acids to etch metal, and when that happened we broke out the heavy duty gloves, so I was wearing three pairs of gloves! But I never used HF and for that I am glad.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 26, 2015)

I love the 'Onion Goggles' which are what Soap Queen sells for soaping goggles. They are the ones she uses in her videos, I got mine on Amazon. I am more comfortable in these, and less likely to take them off, they are a snug fit, and less prone to getting fogged up. I also use a face shield from Amazon.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 26, 2015)

OliveOil2 said:


> I love the 'Onion Goggles' which are what Soap Queen sells for soaping goggles. They are the ones she uses in her videos, I got mine on Amazon. I am more comfortable in these, and less likely to take them off, they are a snug fit, and less prone to getting fogged up. I also use a face shield from Amazon.



I've got onion googles too, and they are really comfortable.  I actually forget I'm wearing them. The work great for cutting onions and peppers too.


----------



## mandy318 (Aug 27, 2015)

My husband works in a factory that processes dairy and he brought me home this great goggle/face shield combo, apron and gloves. I'm a newbie and have only made two batches. I wore a tank top here, but in hind sight, I think I will not do that again. Too much exposed skin. 

How do most of you go about protecting yourself from lye fumes? The last batch I made the fumes were stronger than my first one--I had to step away a couple of times while mixing the lye.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes, too much exposed skin for me (I would have little batter splatters all over b/c I am not good that way), but what a cool picture!  You look like a soaping super-hero.  I think it might be your hair 

ETA:  w/r/t to the lye, I add the lye to the liquid, stir it and then set it by the open kitchen window above my sink.  I guess I try to do the mixing part pretty quickly so that I don't sniff too much, so far it has not been bad, and the fumes have not drifted back from the window.  It doesn't stay really fume-y for that long, either.    I really need to start master batching so that I don't have to deal with it every time, though.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 27, 2015)

I've had the fumes irritate my skin even so long sleeves are a must for me, but what a cool mask shield!


----------



## mandy318 (Aug 27, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Yes, too much exposed skin for me (I would have little batter splatters all over b/c I am not good that way), but what a cool picture!  You look like a soaping super-hero.  I think it might be your hair
> 
> ETA:  w/r/t to the lye, I add the lye to the liquid, stir it and then set it by the open kitchen window above my sink.  I guess I try to do the mixing part pretty quickly so that I don't sniff too much, so far it has not been bad, and the fumes have not drifted back from the window.  It doesn't stay really fume-y for that long, either.    I really need to start master batching so that I don't have to deal with it every time, though.



I have very little influence over what my hair does or does not do.  Putting that mask on and pushing it up on top of my head periodically when I stepped away from the soaping made it very enthusiastic looking. :shock:


----------



## mandy318 (Aug 27, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> I've had the fumes irritate my skin even so long sleeves are a must for me, but what a cool mask shield!



Yeah--I was surprised by the strength of the fumes the last time I soaped. I mix my lye in my kitchen sink and there is a window just above the sink that I keep open. I may put a window fan blowing in reverse in that window next time as an added ventilation effort.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 28, 2015)

I actually put mine in the sink in the bathroom and turn on the fan. I pour my lye into my water, stir a bit (hold my breath while I do it) and close the door, and leave with the fan on. Then I start preping (or, if its my masterbatch, I go clean the dishes) to make the soap by weighing oils and such.

When I come back, most of the the lye is dissolved and the fumes are gone. I stir a little more the get the last crystals and I let it cool in the closed bathroom with the fan on. It works well for me and I  know the dogs can't get anywhere near it (even though they aren't out anyway, extra protection makes me feel better.)


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 28, 2015)

I wear onion goggles, too. I actually bought mine to cut onions, believe it or not (this was back before BB ever started selling them as soap goggles). I saw them at my local kitchen gadget store and I bought them because my eyes tear up something awful when cutting onions. Anyway, I found them to be so much more comfortable than my regular goggles that I started wearing them for mixing my lye solution and also for actual soaping.

Mixing lye is my least favorite part of soap-making, so I master-batch it 50/50 in large quantities to last me through several batches. 

I mix it out in my garage, and for nose/mouth protection, I use 3 tightly-woven triple-ply cotton cloth diapers that I stack on top of each other and fold up letter-style before folding in half sideways, which makes for a wonderful multi-layered barrier to keep the fumes at bay as I am mixing. This I hold over my mouth and nose with one hand, while I mix my solution with the other hand. 

Before I hold it over my mouth and nose, I take a very deep breath, and then I slowly let it out as I am mixing. If I need to take a breath (and I normally do after about a minute or so) I just breathe a little through the cloth barrier. To date, no fumes have ever penetrated through the layers when I've taken a breath through them. For what it's worth, it usually takes about 3 minutes for all my lye to dissolve.


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 28, 2015)

Keep your lye container covered, folks. Along with good ventilation and safety gear, a cover will help a LOT to keep the amount of mist released to a minimum. Mist ... meaning the visible "smoke" that rises off the lye solution when it's at its hottest. The mist contains the most lye and is the most damaging to anything it touches, including your lungs, nose, and skin.

I put a folded square of paper towel or heavy-duty waxed paper over my lye pitcher right after the lye goes in. I can continue to stir with my spatula, but most of the top is covered. After the lye is all dissolved, I just leave the pitcher covered like this until I'm ready to pour the lye into the fats. The cover gets dropped into the trash after I'm done with it.

Edit: Be sure the covering is loose, not air tight. You don't want any pressure buildup!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 28, 2015)

OH MY GOSH. You are so smart!!!!!! Will do that from now on!


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 30, 2015)

I mix my lye on top of the stove directly under the vent with the vent (and light) turned on.  I started out mixing in the sink, but the fumes nearly knocked me out.  Or maybe it was holding my breath for so long... Anyway, the vent gets rid of the fumes and I don't get light headed.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 30, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Keep your lye container covered, folks. Along with good ventilation and safety gear, a cover will help a LOT to keep the amount of mist released to a minimum. Mist ... meaning the visible "smoke" that rises off the lye solution when it's at its hottest. The mist contains the most lye and is the most damaging to anything it touches, including your lungs, nose, and skin.
> 
> I put a folded square of paper towel or heavy-duty waxed paper over my lye pitcher right after the lye goes in. I can continue to stir with my spatula, but most of the top is covered. After the lye is all dissolved, I just leave the pitcher covered like this until I'm ready to pour the lye into the fats. The cover gets dropped into the trash after I'm done with it.
> 
> Edit: Be sure the covering is loose, not air tight. You don't want any pressure buildup!



Thank you for the information- you are so helpful!

Please never go away from this forum.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 31, 2015)

Teresa -- I also turn on the stove hood full blast as well as use gloves, goggles, and an abundance of caution. But my eyes were opened when I cleaned the stove hood after a year or so of soap making. I was startled to see the lye mist was gradually etching away at the metal of the hood. It doesn't seem like much mist, really, but it is so corrosive that only a little bit can do a fair amount of damage over time. 

At that point I realized it was either a 2 cent paper towel cover to reduce the mist in the air ... or eventually the hassle of buying and installing a new $300 stove hood ... and this simple cover is also a good thing for protecting myself. Better to stop the problem at the source than deal with it in the open air.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2015)

My range top hood is the worst piece of kitchen equipment I've ever seen in a house before. 

The hood sits over the stove (great!) and really sucks up the fumes with a strong fan (even better!) and then it spits them right back out at you with a vent that is about 1 foot above it (seriously?!?). Who came up with that?? 

My BF who is 6' 2" literally gets smacked in the face with any of the venting. I'm just short enough to miss (5' 4") it but it certainly means I cant use my hood for mixing lye. The fumes would end up being projected all over the house!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, the person who invented those stupid recirculating stove hoods ... should be smacked. The air is supposed to go through some kind of filter that removes odors and grease fumes. Yeah. Right.  roblem:  Mine vents outside and does a pretty good job ... but I thought if the lye mist is doing a number on my stove hood, what will it do to my respiratory system over time? Ugh......

Once the lye solution is completely dissolved, I don't see much if any (visible) mist evolving. I'm sure there is still some (invisible) evaporation of water from the hot solution, however, which is why I leave the cover on the lye jug and keep the jug under the stove hood, but the biggest hazard is when the mist is coming up from the solution.

Edit: I want to stress again that any cover should be ~~loose~~ so pressure cannot build up inside the lye container. If you seal the container so it's air tight, the pressure created by the heated lye solution can't go anywhere. The container could burst from the pressure, spraying lye solution all over. That's far, far worse than any mist ... so Don't Do That!


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 31, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Teresa -- I also turn on the stove hood full blast as well as use gloves, goggles, and an abundance of caution. But my eyes were opened when I cleaned the stove hood after a year or so of soap making. I was startled to see the lye mist was gradually etching away at the metal of the hood. It doesn't seem like much mist, really, but it is so corrosive that only a little bit can do a fair amount of damage over time.
> 
> At that point I realized it was either a 2 cent paper towel cover to reduce the mist in the air ... or eventually the hassle of buying and installing a new $300 stove hood ... and this simple cover is also a good thing for protecting myself. Better to stop the problem at the source than deal with it in the open air.




Omg!! Really? I hadn't thought of it damaging the hood - I always mix my lye under my hood extractor, I won't be anymore!!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 31, 2015)

Surprised me too. That said, I'd much rather have the lye mist going outdoors than staying in my house, so I'm still using the hood. (Although going outside is certainly another option.) I'm just covering the jug too, and I'm not seeing further damage. And I'm not getting any more slight whiffs of lye in the air either.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 31, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:
			
		

> The hood sits over the stove (great!) and really sucks up the fumes with a strong fan (even better!) and then it spits them right back out at you with a vent that is about 1 foot above it (seriously?!?). Who came up with that??


 


DeeAnna said:


> Yeah, the person who invented those stupid recirculating stove hoods ... should be smacked.


 
Oh my goodness! Really? I didn't know such insane things were permitted to even exist! I'm with you- they should be smacked. Thankfully, I have the common-sense kind of hood that vents outside. I wonder if the person that invented the insane one is best friends with the person who invented the first round of those low-water flush toilets that were foisted upon us some years back- you know, the type of toilet that was meant to save on water, but actually wasted 3 or more times more water because it took about 3 or more extra flushes to completely empty the thing? Or maybe they're the same person? 


IrishLass


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Oh my goodness! Really? I didn't know such insane things were permitted to even exist! I'm with you- they should be smacked. Thankfully, I have the common-sense kind of hood that vents outside. I wonder if the person that invented the insane one is best friends with the person who invented the first round of those low-water flush toilets that were foisted upon us some years back- you know, the type of toilet that was meant to save on water, but actually wasted 3 or more times more water because it took about 3 or more extra flushes to completely empty the thing? Or maybe they're the same person?
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Definitely the same person!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 2, 2015)

Good grief I hadn't considered that before I read your post a bit back, so I did cover it with a paper towel this time. Now I'm wondering if I should sit a little fan on the window sill next to where I mix my lye (kitchen sink) so it sucks any fumes outside


----------

